# Problemas con nvidia 7000M

## Piccoro

Hola a todos!!! Me peresento soy Jose y hace años que uso linux, y para ser mas especifico Debian. Hace unos meses que conoci gentoo por medio de unos de mis compañeros de mi nuevo trabajo y me gusto mucho por lo que decidi instalarlo en mi notebook, Acer 4520.

Logre la instalacion y ahora tengo el problema del modulo de nvidia probe de todo y nada, me sigue dando el mismo error que acontinuacion paso a detallarles pero antes les doy un poco de informacion de como estan los archivos de configuracion como para que tengan mas referencias y me puedan ayudar mejor.

####

uname -r

2.6.27-gentoo-r7

####

lspci

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0533 (rev a2)

####

lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia               6892176  0 

agpgart                38356  1 nvidia

i2c_core               28948  1 nvidia

####

make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal avahi opengl"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ALSA_CARDS="nvidia"

###

package.use

gnome-base/gnome-session branding

x11-libs/cairo glitz

###

xdm

# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you have't accidently configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-3.5 | kdm-4.0 | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

# KDE-specific note: kdm-3.5 and kdm-4.0 are just examples. You will find all 

# possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

###

xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

	# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Wed Oct  1 15:09:35 PDT 2008

	Section "ServerLayout"

	    Identifier     "Layout0"

	    Screen       0 "Screen0" 0 0

	    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	EndSection

	Section "Files"

	EndSection

	Section "Module"

	    Load           "dbe"

	    Load           "extmod"

	    Load           "type1"

	    Load           "freetype"

	    Load           "glx"

	EndSection

	Section "InputDevice"

	    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

	    Identifier     "Mouse0"

	    Driver         "mouse"

	    Option         "Protocol"

	    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

	    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	EndSection

	Section "InputDevice"

	    # generated from default

	    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

	    Driver         "kbd"

	    Option	   "XkbLayout" "es"

	EndSection

	Section "Monitor"

	    Identifier     "Monitor0"

	    VendorName     "Unknown"

	    ModelName      "Unknown"

	    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

	    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

	    Option         "DPMS"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

	    Identifier     "Nvidia"

	    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Nvidia"

    Device         "nvidia"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24 

#    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisual" "true"

#    Option	   "DisableGLXRootclipping" "true"

#    Option 	   "Nologo" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

    EndSection

####

y aca esta el error que mencione, esto es el xorg.log

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Tue Jan 20 11:02:43 ARST 2009 i686

Build Date: 23 January 2009

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 24 14:04:29 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

	Undefined Screen "Screen0" referenced by ServerLayout "Layout0".

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

Entiendo que el error esta en la configuracio del xorg pero no logro descubrir cual es.

Si pongo el driver vesa me levana un entorno que no es gnome pero supongo que eso lo tratare en otro post, despues de resolver este.

El driver lo instale con emerge nvidia-drivers.

Instale gentoo de 32 bits.

Agradezco la ayuda que me puedan dar.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> ###
> 
> xorg.conf
> 
> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> ...

 

Lo raro sería que hubiera arrancado con ese archivo de configuración.

Cada sección o Section tiene un nombre (Identifier) y no se puede repetir y tiene que concordar con los datos que pide el archivo:

 *Quote:*   

> 	Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	    Identifier     "Layout0"
> 
> Screen       0 "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Según eso, el sistema tiene que buscar un dispositivo de pantalla con el nombre Screen0, pero tu pantalla:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
> Identifier     "Nvidia"
> 
>     Device         "nvidia"
> ...

 

Se llama Nvidia, justito igual que la tarjeta de video:

 *Quote:*   

> 	Section "Device"
> 
> Identifier     "Nvidia"

 

Menos mal que al menos el monitor está bien puesto...

Estos son los cambios que necesitas:

 *Quote:*   

> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> 
> 	# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Wed Oct  1 15:09:35 PDT 2008
> 
> 	Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

----------

## Piccoro

Segui tus instrucciones y ahora me muestra otro error al ejecutar startx

(WW)NVIDIA: No maching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:1:3) found

(II) Module already built-in

Error: API mismach: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.80, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.82. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure that there is supported NVIDIA GPU in this 

(EE) NVIDIA(0): system, and that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s): found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screen found

X10: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

        after 0 request (0 know precessed) whit 0 events remaining.

Cuando instalo el driver oficial de nvidia me dice esto:

unable to load the kernel module nvidia.ko. This happens most frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or improperly configured kernel source,whith a version of gcc that differs from the one used to build the target kernel, or if a driver such as rivafb/nvidiafb is persent and prevents the nvidia kernel module from obtaining ownership of the nvidia graphics device.

Hace 2 semanas que estoy con esto, ya no se que probar. Puede ser tan complicado hacer andar una placa en gentoo?

Gracias por su ayuda.

----------

## Txema

No es nada difícil, pero si no se hacen los pasos necesarios pues es lo que pasa.

emerge sys-kernel/module-rebuild

Y luego:

module-rebuild -X rebuild

Y recuerda ese último comando, porque lo tendrás que hacer cada vez que compiles un kernel.

P.D: por supuesto estoy dando por sentado que habrás leido la guía de gentoo nvidia y habrás configurado tu kernel de la forma correcta, ¿verdad?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> Hace 2 semanas que estoy con esto, ya no se que probar. Puede ser tan complicado hacer andar una placa en gentoo?

 

No lo vas a creer pero encuentro que las nvidia son las placas de video mas fáciles de poner a funcionar.

No deseperes que lo que cuesta vale, dicen...

Salud!

----------

## Piccoro

Ejecute los comandos y no paso nada, me sigue dando el error.....

WW)NVIDIA: No maching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:1:3) found

(II) Module already built-in

Error: API mismach: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.80, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.82. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure that there is supported NVIDIA GPU in this

(EE) NVIDIA(0): system, and that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s): found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screen found

X10: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

after 0 request (0 know precessed) whit 0 events remaining. 

Segui todos los pasos de la guia de la pagina de gentoo, desde la instalacion del s.o hasta la instalacion del driver de la placa. En cuanto al kernel utilice genkernel, segun la guia ya tiene las configuraciones necesarias.

Saludos.

----------

## Piccoro

menos mal que es de las placas mas facil, entonces el problema es de capa 8   :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, a ver si te puedo ayudar:

La versión del modulo instalado en el kernel no coincide con la del driver. Necesitás eliminar el módulo en cuestión, nvidia.ko del kernel a mano:

```
rmmod nvidia

rm /lib/modules/2.6.2_PONE_ACA_TU_VERSION_DEL_KERNEL/video/nvidia.ko
```

Reinstalá el driver de nvidia, pasá opengl al modo nvidia:

```
emerge nvidia-drivers

eselect opengl set nvidia

modprobe nvidia  #<----- Da algún mensaje de error?
```

Borrá de tu xorg.conf la línea que hace referencia a BusID PCI:0:1:3 y probá iniciar X a ver como va...

Si algo no funciona, posteá la salida de:

```
ls -la /usr/src

uname -r
```

Quiero ver a donde enlaza el enlace simbólico linux y que versión del kernel estás booteando.

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> menos mal que es de las placas mas facil, entonces el problema es de capa 8   

 

Ni hablar, nvidia es de las placas de video que mejor se llevan con linux. Sacarle aceleracion 3D a una ATI puede llegar a hacerte renegar un poquito, a una Intel puede ser un dolor de cabeza importante... A una VIA Unichrome o una S3 PRO Savage de esas, misión imposible...

Salud!

----------

## Piccoro

Gracias por tu buena voluntad pero acabo de reinstalar gentoo y junto a uds ,en otro post, estoy tratando de seguir la instalacion por lo que no voy a poder poner en practica lo que me dijiste pero ya me va a tocar instalar el driver de nvidia y si me da problemas voy a volver(esperemos que no).

Gracias.

----------

